# Is the computer 'mouse' becoming extinct?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

.
_*"I don't know what that is." *_

Almost three years ago, I started a topic in this forum entitled,

_"*24 Things which are fast becoming extinct*"_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150630

One thing not included in that list, although it seems obvious now in retrospect, was the computer mouse. Isn't hindsight wonderful?

Today, columnist, Ariana Eunjung Cha writes in The Washington Post:

_"(Students) who attend public schools here, are part of the first generation growing up with a computer interface that is vastly different from the one the world has gotten used to since the dawn of the personal-computer era in the 1980s."_

From *The Washington Post*


> October 7, 2012
> 
> SAN JOSE - Swipe, swipe, pinch-zoom. Fifth-grader Josephine Nguyen is researching the definition of an adverb on her iPad and her fingers are flying across the screen. Her 20 classmates are hunched over their own tablets doing the same.
> 
> ...


Full article here


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Extinct... no

At my board of education meeting last week, we had a technology break out session.

One of the problems the teachers are seeing, is that the Kindergardener's have not used a mouse... they are used to touch devices (And are very good with them).

The kids for the past 10 years, have been good with a mouse and pointer...
But they are seeing the trend where the kids now don't know how to use them any more and want to touch instead of click.

So it is a growing concern, because most desktops and laptops, don't employe touch technology... and frankly, we are still probably a good amount of time before we are completely click/pointer less...

When i first started to use a computer, there was no mouse.
I didn't see my first mouse, interface until high-school, and even then it was rare... and wasn't rally used.

wasn't until I think basically Windows 3.1, and maybe even Windows 95, that the mouse became the driving interface for most applications.



Look at our own jobs, untill we get a paradigm shift on the work equipment... mouse/click desktop is going to be here for a while.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

You can have my mouse when you pry it from my cold, dead hand!!!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I hope not! I cant stand touch pads on lap tops. I use my trusty USB mouse on my laptop. Up to a couple of weeks ago I was using a good ole wired mouse with the old fashion ball in it on my desktop computer, until my cat decided to chew the wire and short the mouse out. Now I use a usb wireless mouse on it now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While my kids are fairly good with the touchscreen of my tablet, they're even better with a mouse which they use when using our home computer and the computers in school (they're 7 and 9).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm hooked on these:










I may even have to buy a couple of spares to have on hand, 'just in case'.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> I'm hooked on these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using them for almost a decade now...
Various versions, but trackballs are the best...

Once you get used to it....


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Apple's had one for a while, but now Logitech is coming out with a track-pad for the desktop.

I prefer a mouse versus the notebook ones, but the size of them for the desktop might make them considerably more enjoyable to use for me.

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> I'm hooked on these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it wireless, I don't see a difference in ease of use.

How would like to change channels on a TV -- touching the screen or using a remote?

BTW, have a wireless mouse, but always prefer trackball. Is the one above wireless? If so what's the model number?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Is the one above wireless? If so what's the model number?


Logitech M570 Wireless


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm right handed, so prefer this model, especially if no space to move a mouse:








What is puzzling me why the simple thing is selling at amazon for $500 ?! :eek2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been using key commands as much as possible for about 25 years, and with the increased use of a laptop over the last several years, I hardly ever use a mouse. But when I do, I prefer Dos Equis....:eek2:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I still like my G7 mouse. Came with two batteries, charges in the receiver. Battery low, just swap them.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm quite happy with my Microsoft mouse for my desktop and smaller Logitech mouse for my laptop. Both are wireless and go a long, long time between battery changes.

My daughter, though, prefers using the trackpad on her laptop.

My iPod Touch screen gets a bit messy with all the finger touching.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I found out recently the Microsoft included Solitaire on Windows for mouse practice. The idea of a mouse was new so they included a game that would help people learn how to use one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dmspen said:


> I found out recently the Microsoft included Solitaire on Windows for mouse practice. The idea of a mouse was new so they included a game that would help people learn how to use one.


Did they steal the game from Apple too?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If you don't like a mouse, Windows 8 is your friend. Otherwise, it'll stink like a skunk.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I found out recently the Microsoft included Solitaire on Windows for mouse practice. The idea of a mouse was new so they included a game that would help people learn how to use one.


Yes indeed. I taught introductory computer classes in the late 80's and actually had students practice using the mouse playing solitaire in our college computer lab. Most knew what a keyboard was but were unfamiliar with the mouse.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

NEVER been a fan of trackpads (Not really a fan of notebooks either). If the mouse goes away completely, and is replaced by touch screen, I have a fun question. How do I control my desktop (Yes, DESKTOP, full tower lol) computer when it's connected to my HDTV and I'm sitting 12 feet away?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

use 12 foot pole


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> NEVER been a fan of trackpads (Not really a fan of notebooks either). If the mouse goes away completely, and is replaced by touch screen, I have a fun question. How do I control my desktop (Yes, DESKTOP, full tower lol) computer when it's connected to my HDTV and I'm sitting 12 feet away?


I never liked trackpads on any laptops and still don't. But the Apple Magic Trackpad is a horse of a different trackpad. Much better and I haven't used a mouse since I got it.

As to controlling a computer from across the room? I used some app I got for my iPad (sorry don't remember which one) that needed a 'server' app to run on the PC. Worked very well.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> NEVER been a fan of trackpads (Not really a fan of notebooks either). If the mouse goes away completely, and is replaced by touch screen, I have a fun question. How do I control my desktop (Yes, DESKTOP, full tower lol) computer when it's connected to my HDTV and I'm sitting 12 feet away?


I have been wondering that exact same thing. Even if I had a touchscreen HDTV I sure am not getting up and standing next to it just to use the computer.

My HDTV is my only display for computer and all AV/V devices.

I do not mind a touchpad. In fact my wireless keyboard has a built-in touchpad under the keyboard portion so I can hold it with one hand and use the other to type, click etc. I also have a mouse since there are some things a mouse does better.

Also a Touchpad is likely to cause carpal tunnel IMO.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> I have been wondering that exact same thing. Even if I had a touchscreen HDTV I sure am not getting up and standing next to it just to use the computer.
> 
> My HDTV is my only display for computer and all AV/V devices.
> 
> ...


I've been using mice with my desktops for 20 years, and a touchpad with my various notebooks for over 12 years and never had a problem -- carpel tunnel for either has never been an issue for me. Less strain than constantly swiping on a smart phone, I would imagine.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> NEVER been a fan of trackpads (Not really a fan of notebooks either). If the mouse goes away completely, and is replaced by touch screen, I have a fun question. How do I control my desktop (Yes, DESKTOP, full tower lol) computer when it's connected to my HDTV and I'm sitting 12 feet away?


Kinect and Voice Control!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> the kids now don't know how to use them any more and want to touch instead of click.


They don't know how to use the abacus either. :nono2:



> When I first started to use a computer, there was no mouse.


When I first started using a computer, there was no viewing screen

I have a wireless mouse I bought for use with what is now my back-up laptop, and old Dell. It had a chronic touch pad sensitivity problem, such that, the heels of my hands would often inadvertently move the cursor, so I now disable the mousepad when it is convenient for me to use a discrete mouse.

BTW, disabling the touch pad on some Dell computers takes some effort. While plugging in what I think is called an old PS/2 mouse automatically disables the touch pad on those computers, plugging in a USB mouse does not, and unless the Dell laptop has been set up with a "Synaptic controller" (which can be obtained for free from their website), then one has to go into BIOS to temporarily disable the touch pad, and since that requires a boot-up, disabling the pad that way actually takes several minutes to complete..


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Did they steal the game from Apple too?


Yes, right after Apple stole it from Xerox.  

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As a user of both a touch and mouse interface...there are pros and cons to each...and many applications are actually quite cumbersome to execute with a touch UI...it'll take generations to revised those user interactions.

Having also seen an in-depth presentation of WIN8 on a tablet and PC...I can simply say I will be in no hurry whatsoever to adopt that OS version.

I don't see the mouse going away (extinct) in the next 10 years.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would see something [(C) by me  ] like a lightweight ring on my finger(s) what will sense its movements and send the info to PC by BT or other wireless way. No need a touch pad or holding something in my hands to control a computer that way.


----------



## donebu (Sep 24, 2011)

Is the computer 'mouse' becoming extinct? I hope not.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm still finding that for content creation a mouse is still much better than touch devices. And there are still some applications for digitizer pads.

For browsing, viewing, and simple content manipulation, touch is very good. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Kinect and Voice Control!


Voice control and voice recognition programs are fine provided you have a private room with no one to disturb. Two people in the same room running different programs or someone trying to watch tv or read a book can be a problem.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> NEVER been a fan of trackpads (Not really a fan of notebooks either). If the mouse goes away completely, and is replaced by touch screen, I have a fun question. How do I control my desktop (Yes, DESKTOP, full tower lol) computer when it's connected to my HDTV and I'm sitting 12 feet away?


Wireless touchpad? I agree as I also hate touchpads. I've been forced to use them on laptops for a number of years but still find that if I don't deactivate them I inadvertently touch the pad and do bad things including delete entire documents. Touch screen is ok under the right circumstances but give me the good old mouse.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Learning and using key commands can eliminate a lot of inconveniences of touch pads.....

I wish there were commands to activate "Submit Reply", or "Subscribe to Thread".....


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

txtommy said:


> Wireless touchpad? I agree as I also hate touchpads. I've been forced to use them on laptops for a number of years but still find that if I don't deactivate them I inadvertently touch the pad and do bad things including delete entire documents. Touch screen is ok under the right circumstances but give me the good old mouse.


I turn the Touchpad on or off on my Satellite Pro with Fn F9 and a older model has touchpad enable disable software.

I've seen HPs with a switch above the touchpad to turn it on and off.

That is a feature to look for when buying a laptop.

Cheers
TB


----------

